# Tour de France 2014



## Copepod (May 11, 2014)

Just heard from organisers, where and when I'll be in my role as Tour Maker: somewhere on A628 between Woodhead and Midhopestones on Sun 6th July 2014. That's SW of Leeds, NW of Sheffield and E of Manchester. So, I can watch on Day 1, and may return to Cambridgeshire to watch start of Stage 3. 

Looking forward to showing the best of Yorkshire to visitors from other counties or countries. I think my home will be full of visitors, probably more people than beds, but friends / relatives likely to come, all have sleeping bags and mats. Also hoping to join friends in Harrogate for social events


----------



## trophywench (May 11, 2014)

Have a lovely time; we might well have gone - but won't be there as campsite places are ridiculously expensive; some are charging hundreds of ££ for a couple of nights and the C&CC have even had a regular rally cancelled.


----------



## Copepod (May 11, 2014)

Don't you know anyone in Yorkshire? Even if I hadn't moved here, I'm sure I could have pitched a small 2 person tent on a friend's lawn (haven't got a big tent) or slept on mat on floor, in exchange for food / wine / beer. I wouldn't want to take paying guests at the expense of family / friends. However, I can understand commercial campsites wanting to make as much money as possible over the 2 nights. 
Or you could do Warwickshire to some part of route on day 1 or 2 as a day trip.

Anyway, don't give up on the idea of seeing TdF.


----------



## HOBIE (May 11, 2014)

Last year my friend & me where on our way to Pamplona & found we where on the course on motorbikes . I can tell the grandbairns I was on the same course as "Wiggy"   Hope it goes well for you Copepod


----------



## yorksman (Jun 18, 2014)

Even if you live there, it's getting to a viewing point thats the problem. On the Holmebridge to Home Moss climb for example, unless you pay the fee for 3 nights camping, you have to park 5km away. Of course, you'll have to walk a fair few km along the route as well and people are being told to turn up at around 8am. The Tour won't pass through until 2 - 3 pm. A huge number of busses have been cancelled too and I am told that the biggest problem is a lack of toilets.

I live in the next valley from the route but the nearest I can get to it by car is a designated parking facility, ie a field, just up the road from my house. I'd have to walk the rest of the way. Over 200 roads are closed in my area but an unknown number will have parking restrictions because there would be chaos if people were to park on the narrow roads. So, it's a long long trudge and then more trudging to find somewhere to stand and you better do it early. The roads are narrow and pavements are few and far between and barriers are to be erected for the expected influx of two to three million visitors.

Some of the roads are closed now, whilst they take out all the cats eyes. They'll be closed again after the race, to put them all back. It all has to be paid for.

Its not made any easier by Holmfirth holding two festivals that weekend too. They are certainly going to cash in on all the visitors. There is a 'zone' about a mile wide of the actual route which it costs, one way or another, to enter. I shall watch it from the hotel bar in Austria. I'll get a better view that way.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 19, 2014)

So do all the French and Dutch etc know not to turn up in droves in their MoHos?

And will there be a riot when the Grand depart is being CHARGED FOR !!!!   That's never ever been done before and I'm amazed they have got away with it with the Tour authorities.

I shall watch on Eurosport from the comfort of me settee as usual !


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 19, 2014)

"Nydach" is doing the first day.  He did Lands end John o g last year completely by himself   T1 with camping gear on a peddle bike. Raised a lot for JDRF


----------



## yorksman (Jun 19, 2014)

trophywench said:


> So do all the French and Dutch etc know not to turn up in droves in their MoHos?
> 
> And will there be a riot when the Grand depart is being CHARGED FOR !!!!



Well the organisers are still claiming it is the biggest free sporting event in the world and that the only things that are being charged for are the official 'grandstands' and viewing platforms. However, they also sold off other prime viewing sites for corporate events and then they also have the VIP areas. Joe Public is left fighting for every inch of pavement around after having paid for leaving his car in a field several miles away.

It's terribly disappointing. I live here and drive up and down the route several times each week, yet I've had to abandon all hope of getting to see the event.

If you want to use a motor home, the Broughton Hall site near Skipton has the following:

_____________________

For a spot of home comfort, bring your caravan or motor home and park in our dedicated area with plenty of space and easy access from the main road.

    Dedicated area for caravans and motor homes
    Easy access from main road
    NO electric hook ups, sorry!
    Dedicated pitches allocated on arrival

£85 per adult
£45 per child under 14 plus
£40 per camper van or caravan permit
__________________

Dates are 3rd to 6th July

It's not even on the route:

_"The walk to the first stage will be signposted and is easily accessible for all. It will take approximately 40 minutes to get to Skipton where the race passes through. Stage 2 will take about two hours to walk to."_

Note, you don't even get a guaranteed place to watch the race. You'll just need sharp elbows.

I suspect the best way to view it in that part of Yorkshire is to hire a narrow boat and sail along the Leeds - Liverpool Canal to some point where the route crosses it. You can't fly over with a hang glider, hot air balloon or microlight. They're all banned because they might interfere with the TV helicopters.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 19, 2014)

Gosh - and you can park your MoHo absolutely free gratis and for nowt en route anywhere in France, the police direct us to the designated areas and also adivise when they are full and suggest the next one.

Of course, we also only pay about €7 a night to park up on the council run Aires de Stationement de Camping Cars throughout la belle France.  When they aren't free that is, as so many of them still are.  There are upwards of 3,000 of these areas.

Prices do not increase when there's something special going on in fact they often open temporary ones with free shuttle buses because they like visitors.  And if we need to be cynical - most people like to spend money where the people are so friendly and accommodating, we all have to eat etc and it says 'thank you'.

I can't see Yorkshire being marked down as a 'must see' after this pile of pooh.

Even the Caravan & Camping Club - huge organisation that it is - had a pre-booked rally cancelled by the land-owner because they would rather take a chance on a load of people turning up from anywhere and willing to pay several arms and legs a night this year, than have guaranteed repeat business in future from an annual booking he has already enjoyed for a number of years and would have enjoyed for any number of years in future.  Nobody would have kicked up much of a fuss if he'd say increased the fee a bit, but to just cancel the whole thing with no chance to renegotiate, is just not on.

Yours,

Absolutely Disgusted
Tunbridge Wells.


----------



## HelenM (Jun 20, 2014)

When it goes through our local town,  we've either parked on the route or driven down into town a few hours before. (The latter is better because it gets a bit boring waiting by the side of an empty road, far better to have a leisurely meal and then find a place to watch)
 You have to be organised to get there before they close the road but there's been no extra costs involved not even for parking.
 Lots of motorhomes park on the side of the roads. 

  The caravan that arrives first is fun but you don't really see much of the cyclists, they go past far too quickly.  A hour or so later it's all disappeared. (except for the painted slogans on the road, they can last for years!)
 The Tour doesn't come anywhere near us this year. I shall watch in comfort and see far more on the tele.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 20, 2014)

Yes Helen - when they do the mountain stages it's an international paaaaarty amongst the motorhomers (who have probably had to get there a couple of days before the Race, so plenty of liver stewing time) before any cyclist will be seen so everyone is nice and mellow before they pass.

As long as no-one expects things like No Smoking, no boozing and no using the hedge as a pissoir, and none of the restaurants object to dogs, I reckon it should all go quite smoothly, don't you?


----------



## yorksman (Jun 22, 2014)

HelenM said:


> When it goes through our local town,  we've either parked on the route or driven down into town a few hours before.



The roads are closed here and people who live on them have to have them cleared by midnight or they will be towed away. The hospital in Huddersfield shares many services with the hospital in Halifax and the road that connects them is the TdF route. It is closed to hospital traffic including A&E. As they moved Maternity from Huddersfield to Halifax, any woman giving birth will have to make a detour. Mrs Yorks works on both sites in shifts and there are 3 changes of shift from the Saturday midnight to sunday midnight. All busses are cancelled, including the hospital bus that is normally available. Mrs Yorks suggested that we book our holiday to avoid the chaos.

If visitors will feel cheated, spare a thought for the residents. I wanted to go and see it but the only feasible way is for me to cycle there. I'd get through. But, my wife, brother and sis in law, who also wanted to see it, can't make the long walks involving several miles in both directions.

Still, those who pay their money to watch the tour in the viewing point will watch most of it on the huge TV screens being erected. I'll watch it from the hotel bar in Austria.

I wonder if I'll see anyone who I recognise?


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 22, 2014)

Nydach ! is doing first day on bike


----------



## yorksman (Jun 23, 2014)

HOBIE said:


> Nydach ! is doing first day on bike



Probably the best way to see it, even if it is only someone else's backside 

Mind you, if you are at the front, you don't see any of the race.

I went upto Hebden Bridge from Huddersfield today. Never seen so many grim faced determined lycra wearers. On Saturday I went from Hull to Hornsea on the greenway and had fish and chips on the sea front. Much more civilised and came back to a lowly 4.8 too.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 24, 2014)

I wound like to know what Naydach bg is going to be He is T1,fit & peddles a 70mile round trip to see his Diabetic team (no car licence). Without fish & chips


----------

